# "Dangerous breeds"



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

As you know many people asume that a lot of our dogs are dangerous monsters, thought it would be a good idea to show our dogs at their more sensitive side. 

Here is my monster!
Zara and Jake

















Kids
















The baby sitter









She lets me dress her up hahaha










Please share yours


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

As Cesar Millan says 'Don't blame the breed, blame the owner' and he is damn straight!

People call them dangerous breeds cos of the injuries they can inflict when not raised and trained *properly*

If anything, chihuahua's are dangerous :lol: x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely photos
although in that last pic she looks slighly miffed!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Lovely photos
> although in that last pic she looks slighly miffed!


Haha just a little bit ah!
The things she allows me to do to her lol
Anything for a dog treat lol

those pics were taken years ago.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Ted is def dangerous!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My monsters 

Sky;

With other dogs and a small child









With pregnant Cotton









Chilling with Daddy









Cuddles with Mummy









Luna and Sky chilling









Clearly Luna is about to rip your face off









Looking all guilty









She's smiling!









Mummy I love you









Okay time for sleeps


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Henrick the killer.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

We are about to eat Daddy!!








I am sooo agressive! Gonna bite him in a sec.......no wait, hang on......gonna lick him first!








Yep, definatly gonna attack him in a moment!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine with

my youngest










my daughters eldest










baby parrot










kittens


















a mini dobe


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My devil dogs...


























Well one of them, because unless there is food involved, Alfie is nowhere to be seen. He's scared of the rabbits


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Watch out fish!!









Muffin with Rosie Lee









Emma with Rufus









Muffin with the late Kiyoshi


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lmao :lol: this is a great thread :thumbup: I am terrified of all the aggressive dogs  :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Our Joe... RIP Joe with his best mates..lol


















Our Roxy..










Jess


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Lovely pics guys 

Max with best friend Tia


----------



## danniehowens (May 25, 2010)

What beautiful dogs, I dont believe in dangerous dogs, just dangerous owners.






This is stella with her best friend Dom the special needs kitty


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

My Neice with one of her best friends


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Awwww i'm loving the pictures everybody, we do our dogs proud


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What fantastic pictures you have all put on here!! Loving this thread!

Matrix with my son, Logan about to 'eat' the OH, Logan with the boys, Blade 'attacking' Ace, Logan 'babysitting' Blade.

That is all of my 'dangerous dogs! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Keeping an eye on the neighbourhood...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Keeping an eye on the neighbourhood...


awww look at the big hairy monster


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> awww look at the big hairy monster


Yup, about to devour that poor child whole...
:lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

The child eater Kira


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

If ever I have seen further, it's by standing on the shoulders of giants!



This baby sitting business really gets a dog down!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Zaros said:


> If ever I have seen further, it's by standing on the shoulders of giants!
> 
> 
> 
> This baby sitting business really gets a dog down!


aww I love seeing pics of your dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aww I love seeing pics of your dogs :thumbup:


Why thank you kindly, nice lady. But I'm afraid to say that these photos are actually courtesy of an acquaintance of ours. My dogs are much too ferocious to be let out into the light of day and we are only able to feed them by dropping live prey, very quickly, through a trap door which descends into a very deep pit where they lurk.
Heres two reasons why.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Ahh he's kissing me to death!









Zeus with JR pup.









Milo with JR pup.









I haz killed a cat bed!









Zeus the puppy eater.

















Even as puppies they have the instinct to kill!


----------



## LadyLoraella (May 3, 2010)

I love this thread! Great pictures!


----------

